# What cordless power tools to buy! Need heaps of help!! Please



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

IMO, depending on what you do, choose based on the saw you want to be using.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Makita Corporation (TYO: 6586) is a manufacturer of power tools. Founded on March 21, 1915, it is based in Anjō, Japan, and operates factories in Brazil, Canada, China, Japan, Mexico, Romania, the United Kingdom, Germany and the United States.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


All the crap you own and not one Makita product? Does Milwaukee like send you free chit for plugging for them all the time? 

Stack that new 36er up against your Red 9's


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Makita Corporation (TYO: 6586) is a manufacturer of power tools. Founded on March 21, 1915, it is based in Anjō, Japan, and operates factories in Brazil, Canada, China, Japan, Mexico, Romania, the United Kingdom, Germany and the United States.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Moreover take a look at a Makita catalog sometime...they make chit Milwaukee can only dream about.

It's Ryobi in a red dress :laughing:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Mike produces lots of high quality product with his Milwaukee tools.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> Moreover take a look at a Makita catalog sometime...they make chit Milwaukee can only dream about.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Ryobi in a red dress :laughing:




Makita brushless and quality batteries were very late to the game. The Milwaukee brushless are extremely effective for what I do. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> All the crap you own and not one Makita product? Does Milwaukee like send you free chit for plugging for them all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> Stack that new 36er up against your Red 9's




Don't even own a 9. Large heavy batteries don't make sense for me. I just yell, "grab me a battery" and I have a new lightweight battery within seconds.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Come to think of it I don't own any Makita. I bought a kit a few years ago and the batteries lasted less than a year. Not willing to invest in them now.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I tried Makita, the batteries did not last, and the tools themselves were not durable. 

Milwaukee all the way, for me.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Lettusbee said:


> I tried Makita, the batteries did not last, and the tools themselves were not durable.
> 
> Milwaukee all the way, for me.


But you'll buy a Dodge? 

Maybe Makita sends all their seconds to you guys out west. I still have 2 first generation lithium batteries that are 8 years old . Still working. The secret to keeping your batteries working? Don't use the same ones all the time...keep them in rotation. I buy two new ones at least every two years whether I need them or not...probably have at least 12 of them plus the 2 new ones I got with the 36 kit....that's like 14 batteries....I don't worry about batteries.....if you are charging the same ones all day long no wonder....heat ruins em....just like those Dodge transnissions


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> But you'll buy a Dodge?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Makita sends all their seconds to you guys out west. I still have 2 first generation lithium batteries that are 8 years old . Still working. The secret to keeping your batteries working? Don't use the same ones all the time...keep them in rotation. I buy two new ones at least every two years whether I need them or not...probably have at least 12 of them plus the 2 new ones I got with the 36 kit....that's like 14 batteries....I don't worry about batteries.....if you are charging the same ones all day long no wonder....heat ruins em....just like those Dodge transnissions



Why don't I ever have to worry about anything you mentioned with the Milwaukee batteries? I'd rather not have to think about batteries that much. I must have 25 batteries. 



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> But you'll buy a Dodge?
> 
> Maybe Makita sends all their seconds to you guys out west. I still have 2 first generation lithium batteries that are 8 years old . Still working. The secret to keeping your batteries working? Don't use the same ones all the time...keep them in rotation. I buy two new ones at least every two years whether I need them or not...probably have at least 12 of them plus the 2 new ones I got with the 36 kit....that's like 14 batteries....I don't worry about batteries.....if you are charging the same ones all day long no wonder....heat ruins em....just like those Dodge transnissions


I've had two ford diesels in my life. They both cost me more in repairs than initial purchase price. 

This is my first vehicle ever with an auto trans. Never trusted any vehicle brands auto trans til recently. This is my 4th or 5th Dodge truck. No real complaints about any of them. Wish I'd of kept my last one though.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Why don't I ever have to worry about anything you mentioned with the Milwaukee batteries? I'd rather not have to think about batteries that much. I must have 25 batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine but I get a little worried when a company seems to be "over marketing" For Christ sake the Milwaukee brand currently has everything from wire strippers to bottle openers. 

I bought a "super sawzall" some years back the big heavy SOB...It lasted 5 years ...maybe....I've had em last 20 before they went to fish land....Got a Milwaukee roto hammer...won't hold a bit used it maybe 2 dozen times...it wasn't cheap either...You're soured on Makita? I'm soured on the Red....I sure ain't gonna buy their cordless if their corded ain't worth crap


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Lettusbee said:


> I've had two ford diesels in my life. They both cost me more in repairs than initial purchase price.
> 
> This is my first vehicle ever with an auto trans. Never trusted any vehicle brands auto trans til recently. This is my 4th or 5th Dodge truck. No real complaints about any of them. Wish I'd of kept my last one though.


Ford doesn't make their own diesels...Neither does Dodge...Only GM makes their own

Ford is International. Dodge is Cummings. Dodge has had their gasoline engines made in Mexico since the 80's and their transmissions are real trash. The only redeemer in your Dodge is Cummings if you know anything about small diesels


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> Ford doesn't make their own diesels...Neither does Dodge...Only GM makes their own
> 
> Ford is International. Dodge is Cummings. Dodge has had their gasoline engines made in Mexico since the 80's and their transmissions are real trash. The only redeemer in your Dodge is Cummings if you know anything about small diesels


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Lettusbee said:


> :laughing::laughing:


You think it's funny? I can listen to big trucks on the road. Internationals have a distinct sound and so do Cummings...try it sometime see if you can pick out the Internationals.

GM I wouldn't buy and as far as I'm concerned they all went south on everything but the price tag


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

GM jumped the shark when they went to IFS. 
Ford jumped the shark when they ditched the old body style in 99.
Dodge jumped the shark in 98.5 when they went 24v. 

They all have too many computers in them these days. 

As for loving Japan, I have an arisaka rifle that won't die, and an 02 tacoma with a couple hunnert thousand miles that will likely outlast my 2015 ram.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

How did this turn into Ford vs Dodge vs Chevy?

I prefer Makita corded and cordless I've never had a problem with one that doesn't mean every one of their tools are the best. I own many brands I'm not brand loyal I buy what feels the best to me to work with and on pro reviews. Rarely I do I decide based on cost, Makita tends to be at a higher price tag. I own a Bosch radio that charges Bosch batteries but don't own a single cordless Bosch tool but I think it's the best radio. 

I dislike and think many Dewalt tools just aren't on par with another brand but I still own some. That doesn't make me a tool expert. 

But I also can't remember ever being wrong. :laughing:


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Seems to me that brand quality is a relative thing that changes with time and tool . I do have general experiences with brands but I still own lots there tools even if the general experience is negative . I am not knocking that a person can have all of one battery platform and it works for them ,that is cool . I just think it is silly to judge a tool solely by it's brand . Or by a past experience .I recall when portacable was a high end brand I do not think it is now . I have had a horrid experience dealing with a bad Milwaukee miter saw , but I love what my more recent milwaukee cordless have done on the job .Yeah I had a few of those first makita battery's fail but fortantly that seems to be in the past . Oh and that big 3hp Ryobi Rotor I bought over 30yrs ago ,that was a great purchase . You all know my point .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I judge a tool a lot by its battery performance. If a tools battery isn't lasting more than a year it doesn't matter how well the tool is made. I'm not buying it. 

_________________


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> I judge a tool a lot by its battery performance. If a tools battery isn't lasting more than a year it doesn't matter how well the tool is made. I'm not buying it.
> 
> _________________


I agree, after all a cordless tool without a battery or having to repeatedly replace them is worthless. With all the problems heard about Makita batteries I've never had one fail and 2 that are over 4 years old.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

hdavis said:


> The circ saw is the big one. I'm waiting to see how they shake out.


After getting a set of fuel tools I still carried a corded circ saw for the first 6 months or so. After never using it I stopped. I still grab it if I am framing but it's just for back up and really doesn't get used. If it stopped working tomorrow it paid for itself and more importantly makes for less frustrating days.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

FrankSmith said:


> After getting a set of fuel tools I still carried a corded circ saw for the first 6 months or so. After never using it I stopped. I still grab it if I am framing but it's just for back up and really doesn't get used. If it stopped working tomorrow it paid for itself and more importantly makes for less frustrating days.


I have a corded Dewalt that I don't like at all for crap work and a corded Makita that I love I'll throw one of them in my van if I think I might need it. I end up not needing them, my cordless did the job.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

The only thing I miss my corded wormdrive for is being able to lower it down with the cord at the end of the day.

Hopefully by the end of the week I'll have the small cordless Dewalt slider. The big Bosch 12 inch non slide is killing me to lug around.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FingerStubz (Sep 17, 2017)

Different brands have different strong suits when it comes to cordless tools. Figure out which 3 or 4 tools are most likely to be in your hand at any given moment, then pick the brand with the best of those.

For all of your less frequently used tools, get the corded models and feel free to mix and match brands. Then if you ever decide to switch/upgrade to a different cordless tool brand, you don't have to throw the baby out with the bath water.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I was never married to any particular brand, but I came across a decent deal on Milwaukee cordless drill and impact set a few years ago and now own 3 drills, two impact, a multi tool, hacksaw, and 7 1/2 inch saw. 
the hacksaw, multi tool, a drill and an impact are the 12v. Everything else is 18v fuel/brushless. Use the 12 v for countersinking, the midsize for screws and the big one for tapcons. 
I own about 4 12v batteries and 6 various size of the 18v.

So far they have been awesome.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

heres a review .it's ok . they have a bigger /much more powerful makita at this time . milwaukee 2706 ? not sure what this is .mine is a 2704 . surprised that the hilti chuck wiggles,that would bother me . bosch hasn't done to well in these reviews . interesting to see the dewalt perform.https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...79C07E432903B3EAA49179C07E432903B&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i like this review .think they did a great job .https://www.protoolreviews.com/buying-guides/best-18v-impact-driver-roundup/21156/


----------



## dcustar (Sep 14, 2017)

If I was looking at investing in a suite of cordless tools from scratch, here are the factors I would consider in the order in which I would consider them:

1. Check on what is available to you locally and that you would use in your trade. Sometimes, you just need to replace a tool or battery immediately and cannot wait for mail order to arrive.

2. Credit where credit is due. 


FingerStubz said:


> Different brands have different strong suits when it comes to cordless tools. Figure out which 3 or 4 tools are most likely to be in your hand at any given moment, then pick the brand with the best of those.


3. If those don't give you an answer, hold the tools you will use the most in your hands to see which are most ergonomically appealing to you.

4. If you are still undecided, compare costs of replacement batteries, warranties, and availability to tools that you MIGHT use within the brands' offerings.

5. As a last deciding factor, go with the brand whose color best compliments your eyes.


Since this came up, have you (or other members reading this thread) had any hands-on experience with the Dewalt Flevolt tools and batteries? The table saw is tempting.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

dcustar said:


> As a last deciding factor, go with the brand whose color best compliments your eyes.


Seriously? I hate yellow, red, turquoise, blue, black, green, gray and orange.


----------



## FingerStubz (Sep 17, 2017)

avenge said:


> dcustar said:
> 
> 
> > As a last deciding factor, go with the brand whose color best compliments your eyes.
> ...


You can buy white Makita tools in the US, and pink models are available if you make friends with a Japanese distributor.


----------



## wartonwoodworks (Feb 3, 2014)

Grumpydiesel said:


> Hi I'm a first year mature apprentice in the carpentry trade and I'm just about to buy my first set of cordless power tools. I've narrowed it down to four brands! In Australia by the way ?
> 
> Milwaukee
> Makita
> ...


Hello Grumpydiesel,

I work as a professional carpenter, hopefully I can give you some great advice. I started out as an apprentice just like you, however I am based in the UK.

Although I work as a professional carpenter, I regularly post advice on my DIY blog. Recently I created a post containing the top 6 tools needed in carpentry. Most of the ones I recommend are cordless.

A personal favorite of mine is the track saw. This handy tool makes cutting extremely easy. You can set the depth of the cut too. A good cordless drill is a must too, especially if you want to insert or remove screws quickly.

Of course you will need more than power tools though, such as an assortment:
- Chisels 
- Hammers
- Screwdrivers
- Utility knife
- Nail puller
- Measurement tools (square, tape, ruler, levels, etc)
- Ladders

I hope this helps.

Jon


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> I have all 4 of those brands (sold all my m18 tools, kept the m12 tools) my primary tools are makita and dewalt (20v and 60v). Limiting to just 1 is silly, I think 2 gives you flexibility.


Why did you ditch the M18 tools?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

I have more brands and battery platforms than I care to think about. Since I retired and just do small service jobs for friends I have been trying to sell stuff off and get it down to just 3 battery types. 

I have Bosch 12v, DeWalt 7.2-12v-14v-18v, Dremel 12v, Hilti 14.4v, Makita 18v, Milwaukee M12, M18, 18v, Ryobi 18v, and Stout 18v. 

I use Milwaukee M12 mainly, love my Makita 18v impact and won't give that one up, I have a bunch of 18v Milwaukee tools older than the M18 line that are going strong and will keep them rolling. 

Trying to sell off all the DeWalt and transition to all Milwaukee. 

I love just keeping two larger M12 batteries charged and that they run so many tools.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a whole set of Milwaukee cordless V18 tools that are about 17 or 18 years old. Still going strong. They were made in America too. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> I have a whole set of Milwaukee cordless V18 tools that are about 17 or 18 years old. Still going strong. They were made in America too.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I hear ya bro, my V18 1/2" RAD and sawzall I bought new in 1990 I believe and along with the tools bought after but no later than 1998 they are all as powerful as when new. I picked up another double pack of batteries last year.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

I just picked up the 18 ga dewalt 20V. I'll try it out today. Went back and forth for a while wether to get the 16 or 18. 18 won. The 18 with 2-1/8" nails will handle baseboard in new construction and for doors I'll always bust out my trusty old made in USA dewalt 15 ga air nailer. I have a hitachi which works great but I want to ditch the hose as much as possible. The 16 ga gas guzzler paslode is going on eBay.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm a Dewalt guy all the way. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why did you ditch the M18 tools?


They were Meh at best. Makita is better.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I have a whole set of Milwaukee cordless V18 tools that are about 17 or 18 years old. Still going strong. They were made in America too.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


So do I but it's too bad the batteries won't take or hold a charge. 

I'm still bitter that they didn't make the M18 batteries backwards compatible with the V18 tools.


----------



## RMDailey (Nov 22, 2016)

Which tool manufacturer has tools in the color you like the most. They're all about the same real world use. I liked orange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

